# Resting Spike



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Spotted this young fella the other day. He stayed still long enough for me to raise the camera and take a shot.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

That is one huge tree trunk to his left. Great pic!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good stuff! give him a year or two and lets see what he can become.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Many trees on this particular tract of land where I spotted this boy are well over 100 yrs old... nearly a mature forest


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That's the time you just want to stand there and watch what they do. Nice pic.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats where spike-o-rooney went. ive been wondering where he snuck off to.lol.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That pic is "post card pretty"!


----------

